# next stop - piano sonata



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Zoltan Kocsis "Sonata D 960" Schubert*

*Piano Sonata in B flat Major D 960,
op. posth. by Franz Schubert
Zoltan Kocsis, piano
Teatro Sociale, Bellinzona 1998*

Beautiful piano music, very nicely performed.

youtube comments

*What a great piece! I'm not a good judge of performance, but it sounded good to me.﻿

Kocsis, great. Not only has a great technique, but their interpretations are intelligent: seeking the nuances, the tempos, the silences, .... Let see things, features, details that other versions can not. Music that moves and makes you think. May.

Scubert's sonatas are like a dream...
*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*S. Prokofiev Piano Sonata no.7 Opus 83 (B) By Khatia Buniatishvili*

*From Verbier Festival*

Khatia Buniatishvili is a fantastic pianist with many good interpretations on her reportoar. 
This lively and very great Prokofiev sonata is played wit graze and technical skills, but also with a lot of sensitivity to bring forward all the nuances. Well done!

youtube comments

*OMG! I love how different and unique this is! Yes, it's not perfect but the courage is something I truly admire in this playing...﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Ivo Pogorelich Plays Chopin Piano Sonata No. 2 in B-flat minor, Op. 35*

*I. Grave - Doppio movimento 00:20
II. Scherzo 09:06
III. Marche funèbre: Lento 17:18
IV. Finale: Presto 25:33*

A nice and entertaining sonata, and I find this Pogorelich interpretation very good in general.

youtube comments

*Sorry Yulianna Avdeeva. The best interpretation of this sonata is played by Pogorelich.

The greatest pianist that I ever saw perform (four times in San Francisco). Unique, unorthodox, difficult, moody, introspective, self-doubting. Genius.﻿

He is very good , But You should also hear the best piano Performer in all times - Vladimir Horowitz﻿

this performer is very different to the run of the mill concert pianists - i remember when Pogorelich came onto the scene some years ago - he was marketed up more for his movie star good looks ; I don't recall hearing him play too much back then - but now have acquainted myself happily with many of his performances - and my, what a great pianist !!!! *


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Beethoven | Piano Sonata No. 17 in D minor, "The Tempest" | Daniel Barenboim*

*1st Movement (Largo, Allegro)
2nd Movement (Adagio)
3rd Movement (Allegretto)

Work: Piano Sonata No. 17 in D minor, Op. 31, No. 2, "The Tempest"
Composer: Ludwig van Beethoven
Soloist: Daniel Barenhoim*

I really like Barenboims light and elegant performences of this and other Beethoven sonatas. Great maturity in the interpretation, and very emotional and colourfull in a modest, sesitive way.

youtube comments

*To me, its has one of the most interesting and bold harmonic progressions in its main theme I've ever heard. I thrive off of that kind of flavor.﻿

This is an excellent performance - on a par with Danny boy from Israel.﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Ariel Lanyi plays Brahms Piano Sonata No. 3 Op. 5*

*Brahms's third Piano Sonata, in F minor, Op. 5, written in 1854, is an example of the grandeur of the composer's early piano works. Other examples include the first Piano Concerto and the Variations on a Theme by Handel. The sonata is in five movements, unlike the standard three or four movement sonatas. The first movement presents a contrast between bravado (in the first subject) and lyricism (in the second). The second is the most lyrical movement of the sonata, with the first subject appearing in various forms reflecting Brahms's technique of "developing variation." The third movement, a scherzo, consists of an energetic waltz and a lyrical chorale-like middle part. The main motif of the fourth movement, an intermezzo titled "Remembrance," appears also in the first and third movements, presenting cyclic elements in the sonata. The fifth movement, a rondo, begins in a sinister mood, continues with lyrical chorale-like parts (perhaps resembling the chorale-like part of the third movement or the chorale-like sections in Beethoven's late music) and ends in an outburst of virtuosity and energy. Quotations from Beethoven's Fifth Symphony appear in three of the movements.
Played in a recital at Eglise St. Merri, in Paris, as part of the Accueil Musical series.
Part 1: 00:06
Part 2: 11:00
Part 3: 22:32
Part 4: 27:25
Part 5: 31:07*

youtube comments

*So effortless & flowing...a wonderful performance ...I had to come here after the one you sent me....Bravo...and applause!﻿

I love this piece! A wonderful performance, thank you!﻿

A wonderful performance of Brahms' early masterpiece.﻿

Bravooooo, Young Ariel! -0) Bless you - and thank you. Your musical growth and progress is astounding and humbling. Proud of you.﻿*


----------

